# Excessive thirst AND blood in urine?



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll be calling my vet tomorrow... today is Sunday and there's no one there, and Casper is eating normally, running around playing and doesn't seem to be in any pain. He doesn't "look" sick, either. I am a bit concerned, though.

Today Cas woke me up early by whining, and when I let him out of his crate he ran straight for the water bowl and drank a bunch of water. I took him outside and he peed and pooped normally. I put him back in the crate for a few hours, and when I let him out the second time, he again drank a bunch of water. However, this time when he peed, it was all fine until the very end, when a small squirt of red blood came out.

I Googled a bit and I see stuff about excessive thirst and stuff about blood in urine, but it doesn't seem to happen at the same time, normally. Anyone have any ideas what this could be? This just started this morning; he was fine last night. I'll be watching him all day, of course, and will contact the vet tomorrow. Like I said, everything else seems fine -- he's chasing Crystal around as I write this.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Could be a UTI, stones/crystals.. kidney disease, cushings, diabetes. None of which you can do anything about without a diagnosis and treatment plan from a vet.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I'll definitely be calling first thing tomorrow. Just wondered if I could narrow it down a bit more first, or know what else I should be watching for.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I would watch his overall demeanour. See if he seems hungrier than normal, if the excessive drinking continues, if he urinates more or less frequently, if he seems to be straining to urinate or posturing without producing anything I would be getting him to a E-vet as that is a strong indicator of a blockage which is very serious.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I will definitely watch for that. Right now he is urinating fine with no hesitation or whimpering or anything like that. The blood was also bright and came out last. I looked at him and I didn't see any cuts or swelling or anything on his genitals. His abdomen may be a bit swollen; it's hard to tell because he is a thin dog normally and he just ate, so his stomach could look a bit more full. I'm keeping a close eye on him.

Edit: Well, Casper doesn't seem to feel the need to urinate any more frequently; he didn't ask to go out but I took him out almost five hours after the last time. Same thing... he peed immediately with no straining but at the end of his stream some bright red blood came out. More research suggests this could be a bladder issue (usually with kidney issues the blood is mixed with the urine, and with urethra issues the blood comes out at the beginning of the stream). I have called work and told them I'll be late tomorrow; I have to call the vet when they open at 8 and see if I can get him in right away. Here's hoping it's nothing _too_ serious.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I took him to the vet today. He has a small UTI and a few struvite crystals. The vet said with dogs his age, the infection usually causes the crystals and not the other way around, and she's hoping antibiotics will get rid of the infection. I also have to make sure he drinks more water. All in all, it's not terrible. Here's hoping everything will come up clear when they check a new urine sample in two weeks.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

This is good news. Usually the antibiotics help clear up Gracie's crystals. Make sure he drinks plenty of water to flush everything out. I started added some water to Gracie's food to make sure she got more. I don't know what your water is like, but you can also try filtered water.

Glad it wasn't anything too serious.


----------

